# WORRIED 5+6 - clotty brown discharge - please please don't read and run



## Luv_My_Bichon

Hi Ladies,

Well I really need your advice pleeeeeeeeease...

I started with a brown discharge on Thursday am - it was pale brown and was only there when I wiped. I phoned my Dr who referred me to my local EPU, however they won't see me until I am 7 weeks and that isn't until the 4th August :(

The discharge is mainly there in the morning when there seems to be quite a lot but I wouldn't say it was heavy. It's like a lot of stained CM. Yesterday I had a good wash out (you know where you put your legs up in the air in the bath and let the water go in - sorry if TMI but I felt I needed a rinse if that makes sense?)

Anyway, after the water had come out there wasn't really any for the rest of the day when I wiped, just a bit here and there.

This morning there is definitely more and when I was in the bath a few small thin clots came out. They weren't red but they were a dark brown tinged here and there with a teeny bit of red. They were prob no bigger than 1.5cm long but only about 2mm thick.

I'm so so worried after having already had one miscarriage - DH says not to worry but how can you not?

Please girls can you let me know what you think?

I've read bleeding in early pg is common but this is brown and clotty like when your period is about to start/finish.

Thanks girls

xxxxxxx


----------



## Deethehippy

I'm really sorry to hear you are going through this (hugs)
I had some bleeding on friday and i have a scan tomorrow to see if the baby is ok (i also had a miscarriage 7 mths ago) so i totally know where you are coming from.
If the bleeding increases or/and you get crampy low backache i would see your GP.
In the mean time try not to worry if you possibly can, there is nothing you can do to prevent a miscarriage and only nauture can decide if its going to happen.
Try to rest up and do things to take your mind off of it and drink plenty.
Good luck sweetie.


----------



## struth

Hi there - I am going through a similar thing at the moment. I went to see the out of hours dr on Friday night and I am booked in for a scan on Tuesday so Thursday isn't too bad. Are you booked in? I know it seems like forever away but it will come round and I'm sure that everything will be okay. 

I had the same bleeding a 4w5d and there was nothing they could do then - no scan no nothing. I just had to wait it out. It stopped after about 4 days. 

The Dr that I saw on Friday said that it happens alot as the placenta beds into the uterus it can hit a blood vessel and hence bleeding occurs. I was told to rest up (not do anything to increase my heart rate) and drink plenty of fluids.

x


----------



## firsttimer1

I have EXACTLY the same thing - honestly, exactly the same.

3 days ago i wiped and there was some brown stained discharge on the tissue, with little thread like bits. Then nothing the rest of the day. 

The following morning when i wiped the same - then nothing th rest of the day.

Then yesterday and today i have very small amount of brown tinged strings discharge but when i wipe the stain is more watery with a very light brown tinge.

Folling MC in april im FREAKING out. My scan is tomorrow \(was already booked privately). I hope i can come bk and tell you its good news.

do you have any symptoms? unfortunately i dont and i dont feel pregnant at all :(


----------



## babyhopes22

Try not to worry urself i no thats hard as i went thru miscarriage at christmas. if you start getting cramping AND the dark colour changes to red then thats more likely miscarriage. The reason its brown is because it is old....its taken time to come out of the body. if it was red then its fresh and means the bleeding is happening faster as its coming out of your body faster if that makes sense. Cramping is normal too....i still get quite painful almost period like cramps now, its your uterus growing and ligaments loosening even at this early stage. Put your feet up and rest. but also dont do the wash out thing again, they advise against that in pregnancy i think mainly because of risk of infection. Try not to worry and i will keep my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## pcake

I really didn't want to r & r, iv heard lots of stories of spotting and everything was fine, I never realised how common it is. You really need to rest and drink lots of water, and well keep everything xd for u. Pls update us x


----------



## sarahdeanna

hiya, iv had bleeding throughout this pregnancy, iv had pains like u wouldnt believe, iv had 4 scans and baby is fine, im 13 weeks now so my story is a bit of encouragement for u :) hope everything is ok :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Elhaym

LuvMyBichon I remember you from the MC forum, just wanted to wish you all the best - I really hope everything is OK :hugs:


----------



## TTC Rachel

The key to it as it stay calm. As impossible as it is - trust me I know! However the more you stress and worry over it, the more at risk your potential baba is. A lot of women do have completely normal brown discharge, a lot even have spotting throughout the whole pregnancy! Some women miscarry without ANY sign whatsoever, my own mother went through this and had no bleed no discharge nothing until she went for her 12 week scan and nothing was there.. so they had to perform a D+C.. so sometimes a little discharge is healthy! Brown discharge is usually old blood.. so nothing to be completely terrified over.. im more concerned over the stringyness youve described.. if it gets clotty and lumpy then i would be worried. BUT, there are horror stories out there.. but theres also miracles! Please please please dont go reading all the horror threads... they do scare women! Its great to be aware... but you can also become TOO aware and read into things at the moment a symptom that can be perfectly normal comes on. 
My thoughts will be with you all who are going through this xxx


----------



## MissyMoo88

I went to A&E today as advised by my doctor. I've been spotting since Friday on and off, a light brown tinge when I've been to the toilet. I've not had any strong cramps, just slight cramps but I've had them since I found out and my doctor told me this are normal. So I went to the hospital and I had my cervix checked and it's closed, my urine test was fine. I also had a swab for my Strep B. I am having a scan tomorrow morning to check on baby and make sure there's not an eptopic.

Hoping and praying there's no eptopic and we get to see our baby !!

Good luck hun :hugs:

xx


----------



## keeleypup

ive been were you are back in april hun 

dont panic, and releax or the easiest thing to say but hardest to do.

if yo are really concerned i would go to your local A+E and ask them to have a look but thats just me i dont want you to panic and think somehting is wrong. 


love hugs and baby dust to you hun x x x x


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Hi Ladies,

Thank you for all your replies. I am really very grateful.

So DH and I went out for the day today but didn't stay out more than a few hours because I just suddenly went so tired! Home now, just had a shower and put my nighty on.

The discharge seems to have stopped again??? Very very odd how it's mainly there in the mornings.

Firsttimer1 - can't believe we've got exactly identical symptoms. So hoping everything works out for you - wish my scan was sooner but the EPU just refuse to see me until 7 weeks which is doing my head in cos last time they saw me at 6 and a half weeks.

Daft as it sounds - would it be better if it was red?? I've read so much about slight bleeding being normal in pg but this brown stuff has got me worried. Mind you, when I had my missed miscarriage all I had was a tiny bit of pink spotting so this is completely different...

keeleypup - was yours brown?


----------



## gemini xo

I've been getting the exact same, have an early scan this coming Wednesday. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

It's just awful isn't it...I mean when it came out in the bath this morning and floated past me I was worried sick! It's just like (for me) when a period is starting or ending :(


----------



## 3boys

good luck hun, try not to panic but i know that easier said than done especially after a mmc.


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

struth said:


> Hi there - I am going through a similar thing at the moment. I went to see the out of hours dr on Friday night and I am booked in for a scan on Tuesday so Thursday isn't too bad. Are you booked in? I know it seems like forever away but it will come round and I'm sure that everything will be okay.
> 
> I had the same bleeding a 4w5d and there was nothing they could do then - no scan no nothing. I just had to wait it out. It stopped after about 4 days.
> 
> The Dr that I saw on Friday said that it happens alot as the placenta beds into the uterus it can hit a blood vessel and hence bleeding occurs. I was told to rest up (not do anything to increase my heart rate) and drink plenty of fluids.
> 
> x

does this include with little stringy bits?


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

gemini xo said:


> I've been getting the exact same, have an early scan this coming Wednesday. *fingers crossed*

good luck, how far along will you be by then?


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Sorry just realised I put my scab date as Aug 4th! It isn't until Aug 8th I get it :( The 4th is my first midwife app x


----------



## TTC Rachel

Honey can i ask you a very personal question? 

This discharge you get in the morning, have you had sex or orgasmed the night previous? Its just whenever i have sex, doesnt have to be intercourse, but when ive orgasmed, i get brown discharge very thick and clumpy and stretchy. Very early on i even wrote a thread about it at about 5 and a half weeks. 

Sorry to inquire like that but its always good to check all bases first before jumping on the MC bandwagon and worrying your poor head over it all.

xx


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

No, no sex. I do have cervical erosion though?


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

incidentally just went to the loo before I climb into bed and there's nothing there at all, not even when I wiped - wish it was always like that


----------



## G3M

I had the same thing on Thursday morning! It lasted until lunch time and was only there when I wiped. Went to see the GP and she said as its brown discharge is more likely to do with hormonal changes or the embryo embedding deeper. That reassured me but she has booked me in for an early scan on Tuesday. I'm 6 weeks and it seems to happen to a lot of people who have commented in the various threads so I'm trying not to worry! As people say brown blood is old blood! Hope your okay. I have no symptoms either but starting to feel a bit of nausea today!


----------



## MLS

It wouldnt be beneficial for you to go in before 7 weeks any because you wouldnt see anything. By 7 you should see and hear a heartbeat.

I spotted with my son throughout the entire first trimester. Things were fine. But I just had the occasional pink tinged CM, not continuous brown flow with clots. Not sure about that. But they do say that brown is old. So its hard to say. Ive heard of some women who bleed a lot of bright red, and still things are fine. Its hard to say without knowing any of your levels. 

Good luck to you!!!!


----------



## Flaneuse

About every other day this past week (and today) I've been getting a little brown cm and even a little glob of brown cm. Then nothing for the rest of the day. I have no idea what's causing it. Didn't have it in my first pregnancy. I've been on pelvic rest and taking it easy per Ob's insctuction, but she says it is probably normal and nothing. I just had a scan yesterday and it looks like the baby has grown. I think I am going to call my Ob again on Monday. I hate bothering her but it's just driving me crazy.

I was doing some online searching and think that maybe high estrogen levels could be causing the spotting. I've not had any alarming cramping. I'm just keeping my fx everything is okay.


----------



## MissyMoo88

Well I had my scan just now and baby's fine, I'm 6w1d baby is 0.55cm and heart beat was 122bpm. Just waiting to see the doc and see what he says about the brown spotting. xx


----------



## struth

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> Hi there - I am going through a similar thing at the moment. I went to see the out of hours dr on Friday night and I am booked in for a scan on Tuesday so Thursday isn't too bad. Are you booked in? I know it seems like forever away but it will come round and I'm sure that everything will be okay.
> 
> I had the same bleeding a 4w5d and there was nothing they could do then - no scan no nothing. I just had to wait it out. It stopped after about 4 days.
> 
> The Dr that I saw on Friday said that it happens alot as the placenta beds into the uterus it can hit a blood vessel and hence bleeding occurs. I was told to rest up (not do anything to increase my heart rate) and drink plenty of fluids.
> 
> x
> 
> does this include with little stringy bits?Click to expand...

Yes - at least that is what I have had. Brown discharge with stingy bits - when I wipe and see it on the tissue (TMI alert) there is a general brown colour with lots of little clumps of brown and the odd stringy bit. Just like the start of AF.

Brown is better than red - brown means that it is old blood i.e. that the site bleed a while ago and it has just taken some time to come out. 

If you click on my chart in my sig - you can see how much I have spotting like this since my bfp (the stars in the first line under the chart signify a day of spotting). When I spotted at 4w5d they wouldn't do anything either but it did stop. It was frustrating and worrying so I understand how you feel. Just make sure you rest and drink plenty of water x


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

struth said:


> Yes - at least that is what I have had. Brown discharge with stingy bits - when I wipe and see it on the tissue (TMI alert) there is a general brown colour with lots of little clumps of brown and the odd stringy bit. Just like the start of AF.
> 
> Brown is better than red - brown means that it is old blood i.e. that the site bleed a while ago and it has just taken some time to come out.
> 
> If you click on my chart in my sig - you can see how much I have spotting like this since my bfp (the stars in the first line under the chart signify a day of spotting). When I spotted at 4w5d they wouldn't do anything either but it did stop. It was frustrating and worrying so I understand how you feel. Just make sure you rest and drink plenty of water x

Thanks Struth, have to say that is really reassuring. Did you have a scan? If so when? 

I'll read your Diary after work cos I've gotta leave in a min but couldn't go without checking in with you ladies first.

Update re: brown spotting - relieved to say this morning there was barely anything!

Wish I did a job where I wasn't on my feet all day. I'm a Specialist Cake Decorator and have to knead and roll out huge chunks of paste as part of my job to cover the cakes. The other girl that does it is on holiday so I've got no choice at the minute. I feel it on my tummy but I'll just have to try and be as gentle as possible.

Will catch up with you ladies later

xxx


----------



## TTC Rachel

I wonder did you have an implantation bleed a few days after you ovulated? Like a noticable one? Because if not it could be your cervix contracting and slowly pulling the damage out bit by bit, especially if you have a sensitive cervix. 

Good luck today, will be thinking of you, keep us updated and take care xx


----------



## struth

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> struth said:
> 
> 
> Yes - at least that is what I have had. Brown discharge with stingy bits - when I wipe and see it on the tissue (TMI alert) there is a general brown colour with lots of little clumps of brown and the odd stringy bit. Just like the start of AF.
> 
> Brown is better than red - brown means that it is old blood i.e. that the site bleed a while ago and it has just taken some time to come out.
> 
> If you click on my chart in my sig - you can see how much I have spotting like this since my bfp (the stars in the first line under the chart signify a day of spotting). When I spotted at 4w5d they wouldn't do anything either but it did stop. It was frustrating and worrying so I understand how you feel. Just make sure you rest and drink plenty of water x
> 
> Thanks Struth, have to say that is really reassuring. Did you have a scan? If so when?
> 
> I'll read your Diary after work cos I've gotta leave in a min but couldn't go without checking in with you ladies first.
> 
> Update re: brown spotting - relieved to say this morning there was barely anything!
> 
> Wish I did a job where I wasn't on my feet all day. I'm a Specialist Cake Decorator and have to knead and roll out huge chunks of paste as part of my job to cover the cakes. The other girl that does it is on holiday so I've got no choice at the minute. I feel it on my tummy but I'll just have to try and be as gentle as possible.
> 
> Will catch up with you ladies later
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

You are welcome - I'm having a scan tomorrow as the spotting started again on Friday night (although it seems to have slowed down again now). I'll be 7w5d so hoping to see something there. 

So glad to hear that it has almost stopped. I think what TTC Rachel said could be right or it could just be burying further into your endometrial wall. Hopefully it will stop altogether now x


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Hi Ladies,

Well tonight when I came home from work it was enough to actually be on my pantyliner :( But then nothing again now only the odd bit on the tissue when I wipe. 

TTC Rachel, no I didn't have any spotting prior to this. I so hope that's all it is.

Struth good luck with the scan - I rang the EPU again hoping to get the lovely lady I spoke to last week who said "just ring us for anything we're here" but she wasn't there and I was disgusted with the woman I got!! She said to me "Well if you're going to miscarry, you're going to miscarry and there is nothing you can do about it" !!!!!!!

Unbelievable when she knew I've already had a mmc. I'm still upset about it now tbh.

B*@+h!!

So she put me in for Wednesday this week which is great cos it's earlier than next Monday but I'll only be 6+2 and now I'm worrying and I know I'll worry after that even if I do see a heartbeat I'll still worry something will still happen to the baby cos it was after the 6.5week scan I lost last time and it wasn't detected until week 11. So I'll still be wondering if the little one is ok.

Have rang them back loads this afternoon and left 3 voicemails asking her to ring me back cos I want to keep my Monday app but I've heard nothing from her!!!

Yeah they do this every day and I'm sure to her it's no big deal but to me this is my child we're talking about! Not some flight of fancy! 

I'm fed up, annoyed and worried especially as it was darker and thicker looking on my pantiliner tonight :(


----------



## wookie130

Hang in there. I really hope it's nothing...please let us know what's going on.

I'm sorry you have to go through the waiting game. It's awful, isn't it?


----------



## hearthappy

So sorry to hear you are going through this! You and your baby are in my thoughts! :hugs:


----------



## TTC Rachel

Will be thinking of you today hope everything at the scan goes well. xx


----------



## 3boys

any update?


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Hi Girls,

Really really sorry but with everything going on in my head I thought I'd updated here but must have done it on the Mid March Mamas 2012 thread.

My scan got moved back to Monday so I haven't had it yet. I'm desperate for MOnday to come but also scared stiff of a bad result.

The brown seems to have really tapered off today so all in all I've had it for 7 days...almost like my body was trying to have a period? My periods are usually about that time. The brown, thinking about it, is like when my period was due when I'd been on the pill and ran two packs together to prevent a period but my body was like "well you're gonna have this brown stuff then"...

All very odd and I don't know what to think...just wish I knew that everything was ok. 

My boobs aren't as sore anymore although I am beyond knackered tonight :(

I do have my first midwife app tomorrow so I'll let you ladies know what she says...

Thank you for your concern xx


----------



## kellyfc

I had some spotting like that in the beginning. exactly like u described it. dark brown, scant amounts at a time. I chalked it up to implantation bleeding. remember dark brown is old blood. it very well could have been implantation bleeding from a while ago that just hadn't made its way down until now. we had this issue and have a very healthy little bean still going 7 weeks later.
good luck at your scan. i freaked out too but didn't tell anyone, which probably was a stupid thing but i did some research on it, figured itd go one way or the other and it turned out to be ok. i know that its the bright red blood that causes the issues. brown old blood is usually ok andshould go away within a few days.


----------



## roc

Please try not to worry too much, I had this with my DS,the midwife at the the epu told me brown is much better than red, and perfectly normal! It's old blood, and can happen around your stage, mine lasted for a week or so I think, then also a little more around 8 weeks? They told me it was left over from implantation, more than likely.
Well, my DS just turned one, and he was fine, I also had 3 m/c before i had him, so there is a differance.
Hope all is ok for you, and don't worry about hurting your baba with the stress of it all, baby will be fine in there, I stressed so much, and my Lo was fine.
:hugs:


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

roc and kellyfc, thanks so much for the reassuring replies. The more I read the more I'm hoping that implantation bleed is what it is. I didn't have it with my last pregnancy but then my whole menstrual cycle has been different since my m/c x


----------



## TTC Rachel

I suspected early on it could be implantation, fingers crossed thats all it is...! Hopefuly if youre midwife is concerned tomorrow she might ring and fit you in somewhere tomorrow! xxxx


----------



## seb89

try not to worry too much not too good for the baby from what I have heard its ok if there is no major cramping and bright red blood.... just try to relax cause it is what is best for baby :) good luck! I will say a prayer for you and your little bean!


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

thanks girls, seb89 is that your initials? I used to be a seb before I was married and my cousin and oldest friend still call me it now even tho I'm married, lol x


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Update...

Been to see the midwife this morning, my appointment was at 11.30am. I arrived at 11.20am and the midwife asked me could she have a word - I thought, "Oh no, what's up?"...

...Anyway the woman who was meant to be there at 10.30am for her appointment didn't arrive until 11.20am!! Apparently she didn't speak a word of English and had had to arrange an Interpreter- fair enough...but not fair that she didn't get there on time and expected to have my appointment! GRR! The midwife said she'd have to see her and it would take 2 hrs??? Erm, sorry but my appointment was arranged a fortnight ago and I was there on time!

The midwife was actually going to send ME away from MY appointment so she could see her! I was not happy at all as DH and I have both taken the day off work together to go and apart from anything with what's been going on with my brown yuck I was keen to see her.

Anyway we told her this and she went away to call "the office" to see if she could arrange to see me later in the day - she obviously couldn't so she came back out and said she'd rearrange the other girl - quite bloody right too!

What got right on my wick though was the foreign lady had said that she couldn't find the place and as she didn't speak English she couldn't ask for directions! Well sorry but she was with another 2 fella's one of which was speaking English to the Receptionist so I'm not having that as an excuse for her tardiness.

Anyway when I was finally seen at 11.50am the midwife was very thorough and lovely and spent an hour and a half with me going through everything, giving me info and leaflets, books and a medical folder and was very thorough with my medical history.

The funny thing was, I could see her screen as she had it turned to us and whenever it needed details about "the mother" I kept thinking she was asking about my Mum... Oh yeh that's me!

The brown blood she explained could be caused by a whole number of things including implantation that has taken a while to come out but also as all my ligaments are loosening etc, any old blood knocking about can be dislodged.

I asked her about the pains I've been having down one side and she said again these were completely normal and were part and parcel of all of the muscles moving the uterus from being a pelvic organ to an abdominal organ in order to allow space for the baby to grow.

I feel so much happier after speaking to her and just wish Monday would hurry up for my scan to hopefully confirm everything is ok.


----------



## nyomi1990

Pleased that your feeling a little better after all that. and I agree with you they should have definitly rearanged the other women without hesitation its not right too take over your appointment, Ive been spotting for 2 weeks and its really bright red and Ive been told that its just something Ill have to deal with throughout the pregnancy. Glad everythigns ok xxx


----------



## jlh213

Good to hear that everything is good! Hugs your way! =]


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

nyomi 1990 I take it the red blood is nothing to worry about? My friend had red blood through hers and her lo was born absolutely fine, did they say what was causing it?

xx


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Today I have lost a load more brown discharge - I am freaking out! When I wiped it was like when you are mid period and it was loads all over the tissue

It was all brown but seriously this is now day 9 of this - it get's lighter, then heavier, then lighter, then heavier etc etc...

It's always brown but even so - surely this is waaaaaaaaaay too much for implantation?

I've been feeling so ill all day, drained, headachey, shattered, groggy, muzzy head. Dunno how I dragged myself to work in the first place never mind lasted the day. I've come home, had a shower, put my nighty on and climbed into bed which is where I am typing from now.

I'm really worried girls, I'm certain there's something wrong


----------



## sarahdeanna

hope ur baby is guna b ok, like i said i went thru this, i had bleeding come and go all the time, sumtimes it was more than others, im 14 weeks now so he/she was ok :) hope its guna b the same for u :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## roc

Don't write anything off yet please! I had alot too, really.
When I had my early scan they said there wad beeding outside the sac, they didn't know from what, but it wasn't near baby....hang in there, i know it's hard.


----------



## _jellybean_

I bled/spotted from week 3 til about week 9 or 10! At one point, I had an internal exam, and asked the doctor if everything was okay and he said "just a minute, I can't see with all of the blood there." Anyway, as of now everything is okay. Just wanted to let you know that it's not always something bad. 

I know how worrying it is though. I will keep you and your bean in my prayers. :hugs:


----------



## AllStar

Hey! I've been getting EXACTLY the same thing for a few days now. The doctors have told me not too worry but how can I not? I have a scan arranged for next thursday which seems ages away! I will be 6w 5d, how far on will you be when you get yours? Good luck for Monday, I really hope all is good for both of us. Please keep us updated! Xx


----------



## Little_Nugget

With Deacon I bled from 6 weeks right up until I had him. It was almost purple blood with clots every day. They couldn't see any active sites of bleeding on any of my scans so had no idea what was happening. I figured my cervix was just crappy and wanted to bleed all the time. When I was checked it was always closed. When I had him he was perfect, very feisty and healthy just very premature but mine are always preemies due to a blood clotting issue I have.

I know others have said this but try not to worry. In fact don't look at the tissue after you wipe. I know it's hard. I really do. The more you worry and stress about things being wrong the more likely you are to stress your lo out. Please relax as much as you can. Have a hot chocolate, a bubble bath - not hot - and chill out. Don't do anymore douching. Especially with bubble bath water because you are more susceptible to vaginal infections now and douching will be washing away the healthy bacteria needed to fight those off.

Drink plenty of water, avoid caffeine, as soon as you get home from work get yourself to bed and do nothing. Avoid sex because if your cervix is temperamental this will just aggregate things and may increase the spotting. I avoid sex for the whole of my pregnancies from the moment I find out because of my cervix. My oh hates it but he's not going to die from a sex ban and tmi but he can always diy lol

Anyway my fingers are crossed for you. I hope things are fine and your scan shows a healthy lo :) take care xx and REST!


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Hi girls,

Thank you very much for your responses. I think it will be a good idea to try and not look at the tissue. It's awful though cos everytime I I go to the loo I'm checking - today I didn't even need a wee at some points but I could swear I felt wet down there although there was only one occasion there was anything on my pantyliner.

When I go to my scan on Monday I will be 7 weeks to do the day.

Little nugget, I just wanted to say, I'm so sorry that you've lost 2 little angels hunni - glad you've got Deacon and are pregnant again. You are incredible brave

xx


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

All Star, good luck with your scan too :)


----------



## Little_Nugget

My sig doesn't really read properly. This is my fifth baby. I've unfortunately lost my other 4. Deacon was different as he was actually alive and could breathe on his own in little spurts but it was so stressful on his little body that we lost him a few weeks later. I'm hoping this lo gets a better shot as I'm on a ton of medication now. Just trying to not stress about every ache or twinge I get.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you for Monday :) I have another scan on Tuesday so hopefully we can both celebrate *hugs* xx


----------



## sarahdeanna

well i hope all our babies will be born fit and healthy :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Little_Nugget said:


> My sig doesn't really read properly. This is my fifth baby. I've unfortunately lost my other 4. Deacon was different as he was actually alive and could breathe on his own in little spurts but it was so stressful on his little body that we lost him a few weeks later. I'm hoping this lo gets a better shot as I'm on a ton of medication now. Just trying to not stress about every ache or twinge I get.
> 
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you for Monday :) I have another scan on Tuesday so hopefully we can both celebrate *hugs* xx

Aww bless you, I'm so sorry to hear that hunni. I will definitely put you and your little one in my prayers

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

sarahdeanna said:


> well i hope all our babies will be born fit and healthy :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I second that :)


----------



## firsttimer1

Little nugget - no one shud have to go through what u have, but its so great ur back and not stressing - or trying not too lol - about every ache x I wish u all the luck in the world with this bean, will kp u in my prayers xxx


----------



## Little_Nugget

Thanks ladies. I've been researching and have a theory that I'm about to post to see what people think.

I really hope things turn out perfectly for all of us! xx


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Morning Little_Nugget, hope you are well - I'm definitely interested on your theory - are you posting it on this thread? Or where? xxx


_Edit - I found it xx_


----------



## Little_Nugget

No don't wanna highjack your post so I've made a new one. I felt my lo wriggling earlier. Definitely not gas like the doctors keep saying! Grr

How are you? I hope you've been relaxing missy *wags finger* lol xx


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Wow you felt it so early? That's ace - a teeny bit of reassurance for you that so far everything is ok and long may that continue.

I am relaxing - I'm still in bed watching "How To Look Good Naked" - I love Gok Wan and DH is making me breakfast in bed.

I'm hoping eating breakfast will stop this nausea I'm feeling.

I've commented on your thread hun xxx


----------



## Little_Nugget

Gok Wan is adorable. I so would if I were a gay man lol
My bf is useless. Never makes me breakfast. Just whinges all the time. Sometimes he's so annoying!

Glad you're doing ok though and resting :) xx


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Afternoon Ladies - it's GOOD NEWS!!

I'm not as far on as I thought, they dated me at 6 weeks - not exactly 6 weeks but the wouldn't tell me exactly Said they couldn't at this stage.

I was shaking before we went in and I was bursting for the loo!! She let me go and let some out but it still ragged, lol! Worth it though when we saw that magical little heartbeat. I asked if they could tell me how many bpm but she said no they didn't do it as this stage - oh well.

So I must have ovulated late?

They are bringing me back in in 2 weeks today as we thought today we'd be past the date of my last mmc but now I'm only 6+ I'm not so they are getting me back to (hopefully) reassure me.

But for now - everything is ok and we are truly thankful.

Here's the pic....(I had to ask for it!)
 



Attached Files:







babys 1st photo 08.08.11 (2).jpg
File size: 63 KB
Views: 27


----------



## PhoenixN

That's great news! Thanks for sharing, I needed a pick me up! x


----------



## Smudge's Mum

Luv_My_Bichon said:


> Afternoon Ladies - it's GOOD NEWS!!
> 
> I'm not as far on as I thought, they dated me at 6 weeks - not exactly 6 weeks but the wouldn't tell me exactly Said they couldn't at this stage.
> 
> I was shaking before we went in and I was bursting for the loo!! She let me go and let some out but it still ragged, lol! Worth it though when we saw that magical little heartbeat. I asked if they could tell me how many bpm but she said no they didn't do it as this stage - oh well.
> 
> So I must have ovulated late?
> 
> They are bringing me back in in 2 weeks today as we thought today we'd be past the date of my last mmc but now I'm only 6+ I'm not so they are getting me back to (hopefully) reassure me.
> 
> But for now - everything is ok and we are truly thankful.
> 
> Here's the pic....(I had to ask for it!)

Great news :thumbup: I hope the rest of your pregnancy is trouble free!


----------



## ladyinpink

Hi a close friend of mine had this for about 14 weeks of her pregnancy, she went on to deliver a very healthy little girl but she was very worried in the beginning. It can be so frustrating when your worried and the doctors dont seem to reassure you enough, ill say the same thing i did to my friend if your that worried, march down to the hospital and demand they check you out and give you a scan to check everything is ok. 

Hope everything goes well for you x


----------



## hearthappy

Yay! I LOVE heartbeats! Congrats!


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Thanks girls, it's huge relief - we're gonna take one day at a time and hopefully all will continue to be well x


----------



## AllStar

Aww I am so happy for you! And I am very optimistic about my scan on Thursday now! Thanks for updating us and congrats on the pic it's lovely! Have you still got the discharge at all? I'm wondering as mine has stopped so I'm hoping that's a good sign? Did you say the scan was an internal one? X


----------



## sarahdeanna

awww thats lovely, been thinking of u today and glad everything was good :) xxxxxxxxx


----------



## roc

Ahh...that's brilliant! I had a feeling you'd get good news! Was the exact same with my DS.
:hugs: Here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy for you and your little bean!


----------



## Little_Nugget

Aww yay good good. I'm so happy it turned out well for you and your oh. :) congrats hun and I hope you feel a lot more hopeful and reassured now xx


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

AllStar said:


> Aww I am so happy for you! And I am very optimistic about my scan on Thursday now! Thanks for updating us and congrats on the pic it's lovely! Have you still got the discharge at all? I'm wondering as mine has stopped so I'm hoping that's a good sign? Did you say the scan was an internal one? X

Thanks AllStar, I have still got a teeny bit of pale brown discharge but only a teeny tiny bit and only when I wipe and mainly in the morning.

Good luck for your scan - what time is it on Thursday?


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Thank you girls for all your posts and your reassurances. I really really appreciate it. DH and I are obviously delighted and pray it continues :)

It was very emotional and tonight after being so het up I am shattered!!! lol.

DH confessed he was really worried - well I knew that! I haven't been with him 14years and not know him even if he does try to be macho and cover it up, lol xx


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Hi Ladies, It's Bichons Hubby here. I would like to thank you all for you support and advice that you share together here. Bichon keeps me updated with goings on and I must admit I try to be the typical male but have been worried. From the bottom of our hearts I hope you all have healthy little beans. DH Bichon xxx


----------



## AllStar

My scan is 11.00 Thursday but the hospital we have to go to is 80 miles away so if I'm a little late in updating that's why! X


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

How did it go?? x


----------



## AllStar

Went ok thanks. She seen what she thought was baby but as it was so small, couldn't get clear view as we are (according to sac size) a good few days behind ticker which we knew was possible as I had irregular periods. She said sac and yolk sac looked healthy and in right place and as I've stopped bleeding completely and had no cramps she's not worried. We do have another scan in two weeks though to check progress. I've been really I'll the past few days though so she said that's a good sign so I feel much better :D how are you doing now? x


----------



## Luv_My_Bichon

Aww that's good news then, I'm relieved for you. I'm doing ok. Next scan is on the 22nd and I just hope everything is ok.

The brown has now stopped completely which I am very relieved about :) Just feeling a bit off colour today...


----------



## AllStar

My next one is the 25th. Let me know how you get on x


----------



## MummytoSummer

Really hope everything is ok for you!

X


----------



## purple_01

Hi there,
I am glad to read that everything is fine in your pregancy and that all that spotting is gone. It happened to me and I know its not easy. I went in to the doc like 3 times bcuz I thought it was something else. Thank God all that spotting is also gone for me too and the ultrasound showed my baby is fine. Good luck and best wishes!!!


----------

